

The Silencing of Maya  - biafra
http://niederfamily.blogspot.de/2012/06/silencing-of-maya.html

======
olog-hai
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4103344>

------
mrbill
I highly dislike manipulative posts like this. They don't mention that the
Speak for Yourself founders are ex-employees of the other company. It's
presented very one-sided and in an "OOH FEEL SORRY FOR OUR DAUGHTER" way.

~~~
sp332
It's not so much manipulative as expressive. The writer is genuinely
frightened and is acting to protect her kid. The article never claims to be
impartial, or even very descriptive of the legal issues. They want this app,
even if it does violate patents.

------
pcopley
Stop upvoting this crap, it was submitted YESTERDAY for crying out loud.

